# Router Insert Cut Out too Big



## t2true (Feb 22, 2007)

Good evening.

I have completed my first attempt at cutting out a hole for a router insert.
Unfortunately, I haven't been able to find a source on the specifics of cutting it out. So, I winged it.
I measured the distance from the edge of the router base-plate to the edge of the bit and attached a template to the work piece based on that measurement. I used the "measure twice cut once" method but still cut the opening to big for the insert by a 32nd or so. The plate moves around in the slot. 
There has to be an easier way to do this. Does anyone have an suggestions or resources on how to cut out for an insert so that it fits properly?

Thanks


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.
If your plate is a Rousseau they sell a template that makes installation a snap. Otherwise the attached PDF file is one method that might help. I have seen a few methods on the internet while Googleing around but I can't remember any of them right now. Just do some searching around and you can probably find some other methods.

I did find this one by searching on Google (router insert template) :
www.theroutermaniac.citymax.com/page/page/3780435.htm


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums t2true. You came to the right place to find out how to cut out an insert. One of our members will give the details you need.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You can glue a strip of veneer to the side of your cut out and this should shim it tight enough to stop the movement. If needed, repeat on the opposite side.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's a link:
http://www.binkyswoodworking.com/InstalRoutBase.html

When I used the template for my Rousseau insert, i put a couple layers of masking tape around the template guide.. That way, the cutout was a tad too small.. I removed one wrap of tape for the final cutting and it fit like a glove..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi t2true

Here's a quick fix for this type of error, drill 4ea. 1/4" holes in the top and the base plate insert a 1/4" x 1" dowel pins in the holes,GLUE the dowel pins in the router table top then take a Letter drill bit and ream/drill the plate so it can drop on the pins easy and stay true.

I know you didn't ask how to do it maybe I should give you a tip or two, you only get one shot at it.

1st. set the base plate in place then take some dimes or washers and put them all the way around the base plate for spacer then put some blue masking tape to hold the base plate in place once it's in place mark all 4 holes on the tape,I would put 2 dowel pins on each side of the plate, your left and right side, once you have it marked and you check the marking one more time take a 1/8" drill bit and drill a hole in the base plate and the table top about 1 1/4" deep then put in a 1/4" drill bit and make a guage out of some stock you have in the shop ,drill down in the stock so the bit comes out the other end once you have the guage made cut it so you only have 1 1/4" of drill bit sticking out of the guage then drill all 4 holes in the top and the plate but don't go over 1 1/4 " to 1 5/16" then remove the tape and the base plate and take it to the drill press and drill a " G hole ,Letter bit size " in the base plate once you have the holes drilled out go back to the router table and put some glue in each hole (just a little bit) then put the base back in place and push the dowel pins in all 4 holes then take a block of hard wood a drive the pins down in the top so they are flush then take a drive punch and tap the pins so they are just below the top of the base plate then remove the top and check it for the fit.
Note***dowel pins have a round end and sq.end cut put them in so the round end is up,this will help keep the saw dust out of the hole so you can just lift it up clean when you need to. 
Hope this helps a bit and good luck, take your time and it will come out just the way you want it to.

Bj


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi t2true
> 
> Here's a quick fix for this type of error, drill 4ea. 1/4" holes in the top and the base plate insert a 1/4" x 1" dowel pins in the holes,GLUE the dowel pins in the router table top then take a Letter drill bit and ream/drill the plate so it can drop on the pins easy and stay true.
> 
> ...


That is a very fast and effective solution.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

t2true,

* W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!*

Looks like you're getting help with your problem... Very good!

Enjoy...


----------



## t2true (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow! I really appreciate the feedback and support. 
You have all been very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

AxlMyk said:


> Here's a link:
> http://www.binkyswoodworking.com/InstalRoutBase.html
> 
> When I used the template for my Rousseau insert, i put a couple layers of masking tape around the template guide.. That way, the cutout was a tad too small.. I removed one wrap of tape for the final cutting and it fit like a glove..


Mike, nice blow by blow on the router top installation. I also like your saw/router set up. I thought about that cabinet. Your table saw looks like one of the older Emerson made Craftsman table saws. Nice ones. Is that one direct drive or direct drive?

Corey


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I have a secret.... If you poke your head inside my table and look up, you will see my 1st attempt at the rabbit for my plate. Depending on what you used and how thick it is, you may be able to flip it over for a 2nd chance.


----------

